# RIP Oscy :(



## Joey (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi guys i know i heaven't posted lately but i thought i would let you I had oscy put to sleep today, a tumor pop'd up about 2 weeks ago and in the space of time it grew to the size of his leg, the vet said there was nothing he could do and i didn't want to let him get to the stage where he was in pain. 

you were so small but your leave a huge hole in my heart, you were My bright spark in this dark world. I love you and i Never forget you ♥










<3


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Me and my last girl had so many problems with quick growing tumors too. She eventually couldn't take it anymore and just gave up while sitting in the vets office. I wish there was more we could do for them.


----------

